# 2011-2012 Schedule



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Once again, barely any nationally televised games. But of course 1 nationally televised game has to be Hornets @ Knicks on ESPN right around trade deadline. Is that a coincidence? I think not. LOL. But who knows? We may never see any of these games played at all this season. 


http://www.nba.com/hornets/schedule/


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets only 2 nationally televised games. They'll have 6 on NBATV.



> *Holiday Games*
> 
> Thanksgiving Day: Philadelphia 76ers at Atlanta Hawks (TNT)
> *New Orleans Hornets at Los Angeles Clippers (TNT)*
> ...


 http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/31149/viewers-guide-to-the-2011-12-season


----------

